# Sig Compact Lovers Only



## rjl11146 (Feb 17, 2012)

I am on lists for both the new 224 and 938. From what you know, which one would you choose and why?

Thanks to those who respond,

Rick


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I'd go with the 224. More rounds, proven platform, simple to operate, and less recoil. It's very tempting to go with the smaller package, but I prefer a little more handgun to hang onto, especially when shot placement is the #1 priority. I don't imply that there is anything wrong with the 938, it's just not for me. I'll take practical over convenience.


----------



## Dangerfield (Jan 8, 2012)

I have been ohing and ahing Sig's new P938? It is based on the P238 but is in 9mm and comes with Siglite night sights. I am going to check around Kansas City and see if I can preorder the Blackwood or Equinox. The pistol is going to be available in March or April.

http://sigsauer.com/CatalogProductLi...tols-p938.aspx


----------

